# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  CyberLink PowerDVD 12.0.2428 لمشاهدة الفيديوهات بتقنية HD أو 3D بتقنية العرض ثلاثى

## mohamed73

CyberLink PowerDVD 12.0.2428 لمشاهدة الفيديوهات بتقنية HD أو 3D بتقنية العرض ثلاثى الأبعاد         البرنامج يتمتع بمميزات كبيرة وفريدة من نوعها تجعله  من افضل برامج المالتى ميديا فى العالم اذا كنت من هواة مشاهدة الفديوهات  بتقنية العرض الفائق HD أو بتقنية العرض ثلاثى الأبعاد 3D الجديدة فلن تجد  افضل من هذا البرنامج لتحقيق رغباتك بكل يسر وسهولة البرنامج يمكنك من  الاتصال بالانترنت ومتابعة اخر اخبار الفن السابع ومعرفة احدث الافلام التى  تم انتاجها بل يمنحك كذلك الفرصة لمشاهدة مقاطع حية من هذه الافلام بتقنية  وجودة عالية جدا البرنامج به خاصية جديدة ومتطورة جدا حيث يمكنك من مشاهدة  ملفات الفيديو العادية (ذات البعدين 2D) بتقنية العرض ثلاثى الابعاد 3D  دون ان يكون الفيديو ثلاثى الابعاد اصلا يمنحك البرنامج افضل صورة واقعية  ممكنة دون استهلاك لامكانات جهازك ويحسن الصورة بشكل خرافى لا يستطيع اى  برنامج اخر منافسته فيها البرنامج شامل فهو يمكنك من ادارة كافة ملفاتك  (فيديو / صوتيات / صور) كما انه يدعم عددا كبيرا جدا من الصيغ والامتدادات  التى لن تجعلك تشعربالحاجة لبرنامج اخر الى جانبه           
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## جبار06

جميل منك مثل هذه البرامج

----------

